# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Repetrel  2.828 is now available.

## Davo

Please see http://hyrel3d.net/downloads/

----------


## rd_3d

Hi Davo,

What are the changes made in this version? Thanks! 

Ryan

----------


## Davo

Ryan,

I'm sorry, the coders don't give me a change log.

I do know that the STM407 (motion controller) firmware with this release fixes a bug where the print head motor would unlock after doing a retract, which could allow some dribble during non-printing moves, and when other heads were printing (since we also do a retract before head changes). This version keeps the print motors locked when not actively advancing or retracting (priming/unpriming) material.

I also know that the gcode window now has line numbers on every line (instead of only displaying the cursor's line position up above).

I will ask for a summary of changes.

----------


## Bobby Lin

Indeed, I would like to know the new features of this version too and if it's really better than the old one  :Smile:

----------

